# Stop-Tech Brembo 1 Piece Rotors Coming Soon...



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you all know that we are taking pre-orders on the stop-tech 1 piece brembo rotors that are coming out soon. 
check out our site:
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3143

http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3144

These are gonna be pretty nice


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you all know that we are taking pre-orders on the stop-tech 1 piece brembo rotors that are coming out soon.
> check out our site:
> http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3143
> 
> ...


Any pics of the rotors?


----------

